# The Evil Within



## iceman. (21 Luglio 2014)

Disponibile su PS3, PS4, Xbox 360, XboxONE, PC.
Data di uscita : 24\10\2014.


Pare un giocone...


----------



## iceman. (21 Luglio 2014)




----------



## vota DC (21 Luglio 2014)

Beh a dirigere i lavori tra gli sviluppatori c'è il creatore di Resident Evil, con questo si va sul sicuro.


----------



## juventino (22 Luglio 2014)

All'inizio c'era molto entusiasmo su questo titolo, ma le prime anteprime sono state un pò freddine. Spero ne esco fuori qualcosa di buono perché il genere survival horror deve dare continuità alla sua rinascita dopo The Last of Us.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Luglio 2014)

Graficamente è clamoroso. Le aspettative sono senza dubbio altissime.


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Novembre 2017)

Finito oggi, un capolavoro lo consiglio veramente a tutti gli appassionati del genere Survival/Horror non giocavo a titoli cosi dai tempi di Resident Evil 4.


----------

